# Anybody build a carriage style chainsaw mill?



## jimdad07 (May 20, 2011)

I am working on a new mill with a stationary base much like a band mill but right on the ground so I can peevee my logs onto it. I started the base tonight and am looking for ideas on the carriage. Basically I am looking to have four rollers on the bottom riding down parallel rails and the height will be adjustable by a crank. Anybody have any pics of anything like this? It will also be a chainsaw mill.


----------



## hamish (May 21, 2011)

For some slick ideas take a look at the Norwood porta mill, the major bonuses are its easily portable and buildable.

There are many slick set up here on AS that use a fixed base with a carridge assembly, hit search, and look at them all, there are a ton of ideas. Then it all boils down to ones building abilities.


----------



## gemniii (May 21, 2011)

jimdad07 said:


> I am working on a new mill with a stationary base much like a band mill but right on the ground so I can peevee my logs onto it. I started the base tonight and am looking for ideas on the carriage. Basically I am looking to have four rollers on the bottom riding down parallel rails and the height will be adjustable by a crank. Anybody have any pics of anything like this? It will also be a chainsaw mill.


 
Portable Sawmills, Sawmill Plans by Procut Portable Sawmills


----------



## jimdad07 (May 21, 2011)

Thanks for the links Gemnii, that's what I am looking for is some ideas.


----------



## rarefish383 (May 29, 2011)

I was just messing around and found this one, looks easy to duplicate and can be set up with a 4 stroke also, Joe
pantherpros.com quality chainsaw mills made U.S.A.


----------



## jimdad07 (May 29, 2011)

Thanks for the link rarefish. That is about how I am building mine, just a little beefier. Decided I am going to put wheels on it and a hitch so I can pull it with the truck or tractor.


----------



## rarefish383 (May 29, 2011)

jimdad07 said:


> Thanks for the link rarefish. That is about how I am building mine, just a little beefier. Decided I am going to put wheels on it and a hitch so I can pull it with the truck or tractor.



You're not gonna believe this, but when I first read that, I was so tired, I thought you were gonna put a hitch on the carraige so you could pull it through the log. Now that I'm awake and the fog has cleared, I think you mean you are gonna make it trailerable. See I'm not as dumb as I look, Joe.


----------



## jimdad07 (May 29, 2011)

rarefish383 said:


> You're not gonna believe this, but when I first read that, I was so tired, I thought you were gonna put a hitch on the carraige so you could pull it through the log. Now that I'm awake and the fog has cleared, I think you mean you are gonna make it trailerable. See I'm not as dumb as I look, Joe.


 
I know the feeling, don't worry I do it about a hundred times a day.


----------

